# CAN MY SISTER BE MY SURROGATE?



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hello

I have not posted on this site before but was wondering if someone can give me some advice.

I have been through a ICSI attempt which failed and am now in the middle of a FET attempt which i think is about to fail too. I am worried that there is a problem with me carrying babies of my own because my embryos are fine and i still do not seem to be able to get pg.

My sister has said that she would be happy to be a surrogate for my partner and me if we need her too.  I am just wondering who i might need to contact to find out if she is allowed to carry my embryos for me. 

Can my frozen embryos be put back into my sister womb rather than mine?

I hope this dosn't sound like a daft question. Im just desperate to have a child and im just looking at all options.

Thanks.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes this is a possability !! COTS have just had 3 sisters 1 of which could not have children. 1 donated her eggs and 1 carried the baby for her ... so it can be done !!

Try http://www.surrogacy.org.uk if you need further advise

Good luck 

Tashja xx


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Thanks MrsG

I am going to look on the site you have given me.  I am able to produce good embryos but don't seem to be able to carry them. 



Thank you


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats ok hun

Any questions feel free to im me !!

Tashja xx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Hiya IPEC

What a lovely sister you have! As MrsG said, it certainly is possible. It's known as Host surrogacy. You can also get information from Surrogacy UK at:

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/about.asp

 Best wishes what ever you decide.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi IPEC, 
As Danuna has said this is very possible, although for you to have a surrogate baby, you would have to be married.
It's a legal thing to do with the Parental Order.
Surrogacy Uk is a really friendly site where you can ask all the questions you want.
www.surrogacyuk.org
Good Luck
EJJB
  x


----------



## PippaA (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi IPEC
Have you considered that you may have an immune problem which is stopping you getting PG. This turned out to be my problem in the end although we did use my dear sister's eggs because time caught up on us. See Dr Beer's site for a self assessment for the immune problem test. His work is also carried out at the ARGC and Care in Nottingham see - https://www.repro-med.net/tests/stest.php 
Good luck
Pippa


----------

